# Biden: l'Europa prende le distanze. Zelensky chiede armi.



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

Degrado Biden: il presidente degli Usa, come ampiamente riferito, va a braccio, si scaglia conto Putin ("Non può rimanere, è un macellaio") e crea il caos. Ora gli stessi alleati europei, come riferito dai quotidiani in edicola, si sono schierati contro il numero uno della Casa Bianca. Macron:"Non avrei mai detto quelle parole e non lo avrei chiamato macellaio". Blinken:"Non lavoriamo al cambio di regime".

Mentre Zelensky continua con le accuse contro l'occidente:"Senza coraggio. Dovete darci più armi". Ma poi ai media russi dice di essere pronto a discutere di neutralità.


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Degrado Biden: il presidente degli Usa, come ampiamente riferito, va a braccio, si scaglia conto Putin ("Non può rimanere, è un macellaio") e crea il caos. Ora gli stessi alleati europei, come riferito dai quotidiani in edicola, si sono schierati contro il numero uno della Casa Bianca. Macron:"Non avrei mai detto quelle parole e non lo avrei chiamato macellaio". Blinken:"Non lavoriamo al cambio di regime".
> 
> Mentre Zelensky continua con le accuse contro l'occidente:"Senza coraggio. Dovete darci più armi". Ma poi ai media russi dice di essere pronto a discutere di neutralità.



Rendiamoci conto in che mani siamo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto in che mani siamo.


Nessuno, e sottolineo NESSUNO sta lavorando per calmare le acque, sembrano tutti 12enni con l'ormone impazzito.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Degrado Biden: il presidente degli Usa, come ampiamente riferito, va a braccio, si scaglia conto Putin ("Non può rimanere, è un macellaio") e crea il caos. Ora gli stessi alleati europei, come riferito dai quotidiani in edicola, si sono schierati contro il numero uno della Casa Bianca. Macron:"Non avrei mai detto quelle parole e non lo avrei chiamato macellaio". Blinken:"Non lavoriamo al cambio di regime".
> 
> Mentre Zelensky continua con le accuse contro l'occidente:"Senza coraggio. Dovete darci più armi". Ma poi ai media russi dice di essere pronto a discutere di neutralità.



Mi sembrano tutti da rinchiudere.


----------



## Butcher (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Nessuno, e sottolineo NESSUNO sta lavorando per calmare le acque, sembrano tutti 12enni con l'ormone impazzito.


Perché nessuno vuole calmarle.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Marzo 2022)

Tutti prendono le distanze da Biden?Io invece ho come l'impressione che l'itaglia non veda l'ora di contare morti per strada.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Degrado Biden: il presidente degli Usa, come ampiamente riferito, va a braccio, si scaglia conto Putin ("Non può rimanere, è un macellaio") e crea il caos. Ora gli stessi alleati europei, come riferito dai quotidiani in edicola, si sono schierati contro il numero uno della Casa Bianca. Macron:"Non avrei mai detto quelle parole e non lo avrei chiamato macellaio". Blinken:"Non lavoriamo al cambio di regime".
> 
> Mentre Zelensky continua con le accuse contro l'occidente:"Senza coraggio. Dovete darci più armi". Ma poi ai media russi dice di essere pronto a discutere di neutralità.



bè anche il nostro Ministro degli Esteri ha definito Putin "Peggio di un animale". Il bibitaro e la sua diplomazia


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Marzo 2022)

Se ci danno le armi mi dirigo verso roma non in Ucraina


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

CHERNIHIV (città a nord di Kiev) QUASI COMPLETAMENTE DISTRUTTA E A FORTE RISCHIO ACCERCHIAMENTO


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Perché nessuno vuole calmarle.


Di questo ne sono convinto, basta sentirli parlare.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

IL RUBLO TORNA A SCENDERE SOTTO I 100 PER UN DOLLARO.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto in che mani siamo.


Bisogna isolare Zelensky e interdire Biden. Prenderne le distanze è vitale per noi.
Non potevamo finire in mani peggiori: la nostra vita se la giocano un dittatore, un comico e un ebete…


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> CHERNIHIV (città a nord di Kiev) QUASI COMPLETAMENTE DISTRUTTA E A FORTE RISCHIO ACCERCHIAMENTO


Piano piano verranno rasi al suolo…


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Nessuno, e sottolineo *NESSUNO sta lavorando per calmare le acque,* sembrano tutti 12enni con l'ormone impazzito.



Qualcuno ha interesse ad agitarle.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha interesse ad agitarle.



Gli Usa vogliono trasformare l' Ucraina in una sorta di Afghanistan sovietico. Sperano che i russi si dissanguino lì. Inoltre non vogliono perdere i loro "investimenti". 
Come da tanti anni a questa parte non ci hanno capito niente e lo capiranno sulla pelle degli ucraini.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Piano piano verranno rasi al suolo…


Se non puoi conquistarle allora radile al suolo... Ma quanto mi fanno schifo i russi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Degrado Biden: il presidente degli Usa, come ampiamente riferito, va a braccio, si scaglia conto Putin ("Non può rimanere, è un macellaio") e crea il caos. Ora gli stessi alleati europei, come riferito dai quotidiani in edicola, si sono schierati contro il numero uno della Casa Bianca. Macron:"Non avrei mai detto quelle parole e non lo avrei chiamato macellaio". Blinken:"Non lavoriamo al cambio di regime".
> 
> Mentre Zelensky continua con le accuse contro l'occidente:"Senza coraggio. Dovete darci più armi". Ma poi ai media russi dice di essere pronto a discutere di neutralità.


Bidet e Zelosco inascoltabili. Soprattutto l'ucraino, dovrebbe cercare di sedare gli animi, non fomentarli.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

DOPO UNA FINTA RITIRATA, STAMATTINA E' RIPARTITA L'OFFENSIVA VERSO KIEV (oggi solo brutte notizie)


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

*Entro il 31 marzo partirà il provvedimento per cui i paesi ostili alla Russia pagheranno gas e petrolio in rubli*


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Entro il 31 marzo partirà il provvedimento per cui i paesi ostili alla Russia pagheranno gas e petrolio in rubli*


Già tutti i paesi dell'EU hanno detto che pagheranno nella valuta decisa dal contratto.


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> DOPO UNA FINTA RITIRATA, STAMATTINA E' RIPARTITA L'OFFENSIVA VERSO KIEV (oggi solo brutte notizie)


Le truppe russe hanno fatto un po' di turnazione degli uomini in prima linea, da un lato hanno uomini più freschi, d'altro canto perdono un po' dell'unità che invece caratterizza gli ucraini che dal giorno 1 sono sempre gli stessi a combattere uno a fianco all'altro. 

Di quanti morti ancora ci sarà bisogno per trovare l'accordo?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se non puoi conquistarle allora radile al suolo... Ma quanto mi fanno schifo i russi.


È guerra, in un modo o nell’altro devono vincere. Che gli americani o altri tiravano bombe ai fiori profumati?
Cosa credi possa succedere purtroppo?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> DOPO UNA FINTA RITIRATA, STAMATTINA E' RIPARTITA L'OFFENSIVA VERSO KIEV (oggi solo brutte notizie)


Siamo alla fine. Gli conviene arrendersi


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Già tutti i paesi dell'EU hanno detto che pagheranno nella valuta decisa dal contratto.


le condizioni non sono decise dai clienti ma dal fornitore, se non ti conviene risolvi il contratto e paghi la penale andando altrove
gli avvocati hanno detto al presidente sia possibile, se vogliono far ricorso non so dove prego...
a parole possono dire quello che vogliono, ma dinanzi alla riduzione o chiusura dell'erogazione non credo...


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le condizioni non sono decise dai clienti ma dal fornitore, se non ti conviene risolvi il contratto e paghi la penale andando altrove


In che situazione penosa ci siamo andati ad impelagare….


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le condizioni non sono decise dai clienti ma dal fornitore, se non ti conviene risolvi il contratto e paghi la penale andando altrove
> a parole possono dire quello che vogliono, ma dinanzi alla riduzione o chiusura dell'erogazione non credo...


Ne sai più di Scholz quindi.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In che situazione penosa ci siamo andati ad impelagare….



Eh eh. Lo zio Sam doveva sostituirsi ai cattivoni russi per le forniture di gas all' Europa. Le magnifichehhhh sanzionihhhh. Ben ci sta!!!


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Siamo alla fine. Gli conviene arrendersi


Non so se vogliono fare veramente sul serio o è solo un modo per fare pressione in vista dei colloqui che iniziano oggi. Di solito i russi aumentano d'intensità gli attacchi proprio durante i colloqui, lo hanno già fatto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Entro il 31 marzo partirà il provvedimento per cui i paesi ostili alla Russia pagheranno gas e petrolio in rubli*



anche i Russi non è che siano felici di riempirsi le casse di Rubbli. Sono sempre stati ben felici di avere contratti in Euro e Dollari, molto più stabili come valute e valevole come riserva. E' una misura d'emergenza per cercare di supportare il rubblo e bypassare le sanzioni alla banche russe (gli stati europei devono comprare rubbli in cambio di euro con banche russe).


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

*video in rete di soldati ucraini che sparano a prigionieri russi*

*indignazione social e Zelensky promette un'indagine accurata per far luce sulla vicenda*


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non so se vogliono fare veramente sul serio o è solo un modo per fare pressione in vista dei colloqui che iniziano oggi. Di solito i russi aumentano d'intensità gli attacchi proprio durante i colloqui, lo hanno già fatto


Secondo me entrambe le cose. Mettono pressione al massimo e avanzano. Win win per loro.
Mi sembra chiaro che più il tempo passa e più difficile e tragica si fa per l’ucraina. Cosa conviene fare?


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Cosa conviene fare?


Questo me lo tengo per me, visto quello che pensa la maggioranza del forum


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo me lo tengo per me, visto quello che pensa la maggioranza del forum


Era una domanda in generale. Me lo domando pure io.
Però puoi parlare, che maggioranza?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *video in rete di soldati ucraini che sparano a prigionieri russi
> 
> indignazione social e Zelensky promette un'indagine accurata per far luce sulla vicenda*



A parti inverse si tratterebbe di crimini di guerra


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Era una domanda in generale. Me lo domando pure io.
> Però puoi parlare, che maggioranza?


Meglio di no . Mi limito alle news


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A parti inverse si tratterebbe di crimini di guerra



Loro sono buoni!


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A parti inverse si tratterebbe di crimini di guerra


3 città rase al suolo fino all ultimo edificio, decine di ospedali bombardati, corridoi umanitari bloccati, centinaia di bambini morti, deportazioni...Fossi io ai prigionieri taglierei le palle e li farei morire dissanguato. Altro che gambe.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A parti inverse si tratterebbe di crimini di guerra


dall'inizio il trattamento dei prigionieri di guerra è stato sbagliato da parte ucraina (detto da esperti internazionali, già lo riportai tempo fa) e sicuramente verrà usato in tribunale internazionale, se ci finiranno davvero, per cui è normale che ora prenda seriamente ogni cosa.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Meglio di no . Mi limito alle news


Come preferisci


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 3 città rase al suolo fino all ultimo edificio, decine di ospedali bombardati, corridoi umanitari bloccati, centinaia di bambini morti, deportazioni...Fossi io ai prigionieri taglierei le palle e li farei morire dissanguato. Altro che gambe.



Bè, potresti fare quello che gli americani facevano ad Abu Ghraib ai prigionieri...Sono tutti buoni con il c***o degli altri...


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dall'inizio il trattamento dei prigionieri di guerra è stato sbagliato da parte ucraina (detto da esperti internazionali, già lo riportai tempo fa) e sicuramente verrà usato in tribunale internazionale, se ci finiranno davvero, per cui è normale che ora prenda seriamente ogni cosa.


Ai generali russi invece daranno il premio Nobel per la pace, di sicuro.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dall'inizio il trattamento dei prigionieri di guerra è stato sbagliato da parte ucraina (detto da esperti internazionali, già lo riportai tempo fa) e sicuramente verrà usato in tribunale internazionale, se ci finiranno davvero, per cui è normale che ora prenda seriamente ogni cosa.


Si ma è guerra. Ognuno scende al livello più infimo.
Io di ste cose onestamente non mi stupisco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 3 città rase al suolo fino all ultimo edificio, decine di ospedali bombardati, corridoi umanitari bloccati, centinaia di bambini morti, deportazioni...Fossi io ai prigionieri taglierei le palle e li farei morire dissanguato. Altro che gambe.



Vero anche questo,se fossi un soldato ucraino avrei il grilletto facile.
Però lo devi fare nello scontro a fuoco,o subito dopo,non è che prima li fai prigionieri e dopo li uccidi con tanto di filmino ricordo.
Manco fossero quelli dell'isis che prima prendono gli ostaggi e poi li giustiziano,diffondendo l'obbrobrio.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

ieri sera da Fazio la giornalista che ha messo il cartello contro l'intervento in Ucraina al tg russo

non se ne perde una, sempre sul pezzo Fazio...


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma è guerra. Ognuno scende al livello più infimo.
> Io di ste cose onestamente non mi stupisco.


Io devo capire come fate a mettere sullo stesso piano un video in cui dei soldati prigionieri russi vengono sparati alle gambe con asili e ospedali bombardati di proposito. BOH


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma è guerra. Ognuno scende al livello più infimo.
> Io di ste cose onestamente non mi stupisco.


se devi accusare un altro di crimini in tribunale non puoi fare anche tu vìolazioni delle convenzioni internazionali, altrimenti la tua accusa è più debole anzi gli esperti dicevano potesse essere impedita proprio

se faranno un accordo, bisogna vedere se ci sarà la clausola di non andare in tribunale


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io devo capire come fate a mettere sullo stesso piano un video in cui dei soldati prigionieri russi vengono sparati alle gambe con asili e ospedali bombardati di proposito. BOH


È roba di guerra. Io non capisco come possiate stupirvi di certe cose. Come se la guerra fosse stata inventata OGGI. In guerra succedono le peggiori schifezze da ambo le parti.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se devi accusare un altro di crimini in tribunale non puoi fare anche tu vìolazioni delle convenzioni internazionali, altrimenti la tua accusa è più debole anzi gli esperti dicevano potesse essere impedita proprio
> 
> se faranno un accordo, bisogna vedere se ci sarà la clausola di non andare in tribunale


Ah si questo sì. Ma è un altro paio di maniche…


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Marzo 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Perché nessuno vuole calmarle.


perchè è stata preparata, cosi come il coviddi.


----------



## vota DC (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dall'inizio il trattamento dei prigionieri di guerra è stato sbagliato da parte ucraina (detto da esperti internazionali, già lo riportai tempo fa) e sicuramente verrà usato in tribunale internazionale, se ci finiranno davvero, per cui è normale che ora prenda seriamente ogni cosa.


Sono sempre LORO e lo facevano durante la guerra in Donbass, non c'entra nulla l'esasperazione per l'invasione perché sono gli stessi marcioni che negli ultimi otto anni invece di finire davanti al plotone di: esecuzione hanno fatto carriera. Fanno pure torture con fili elettrici stile Abu Ghraib, ovviamente soprattutto sui civili....i militari è quello che oggi passa il convento. E ci hanno ammazzato un giornalista. Sempre LORO.
Non si tratta di soldati professionisti ma miliziani politicizzati e commissari politici... gente che va al fine settimana a torturare persone e poi va a fare i comizi o sta persino in parlamento. E hanno fatto pure un sistema mafioso per assegnare le medaglie.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

*caduto a Mariupol campione del mondo di kick boxing che si era arruolato nel battaglione Azov
lo annuncia il suo allenatore*


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *caduto a Mariupol campione del mondo di kick boxing che si era arruolato nel battaglione Azov
> lo annuncia il suo allenatore*


Che dispiacere ….


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vero anche questo,se fossi un soldato ucraino avrei il grilletto facile.
> Però lo devi fare nello scontro a fuoco,o subito dopo,non è che prima li fai prigionieri e dopo li uccidi con tanto di filmino ricordo.
> Manco fossero quelli dell'isis che prima prendono gli ostaggi e poi li giustiziano,diffondendo l'obbrobrio.




Quello che sta accadendo non fa che confermare che è meglio restarne fuori. 
Non è e non deve essere una nostra guerra.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Siamo alla fine. Gli conviene arrendersi


Non è affatto così.
I report dal campo dicono il contrario.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *caduto a Mariupol campione del mondo di kick boxing che si era arruolato nel battaglione Azov
> lo annuncia il suo allenatore*



Uno in meno.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

NEGOZIAZIONI TRA RUSSIA E UKRAINA COMINCERANNO QUESTA SERA IN TURCHIA.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è affatto così.
> I report dal campo dicono il contrario.



Facceli leggere anche a noi questi famosi report dove l' Ucraina vince la guerra e la Russia va in default


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Facceli leggere anche a noi questi famosi report dove l' Ucraina vince la guerra e la Russia va in default


Purtroppo le cose sono ben diverse. La Russia, anche se un millimetro al giorno, avanza sempre. Senza aerei gli ukraini non possono contrattaccare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Facceli leggere anche a noi questi famosi report dove l' Ucraina vince la guerra e la Russia va in default


L'Ucraina la guerra l'ha già vinta, hai sentito le dichiarazioni di Putin sul Donbass?
Posso anche dirti che secondo report indipedenti OSINT (quindi nessun governo dietro, fonti sul campo che documentano tutto con prove fotografiche) al momento la Russia ha perso circa 210-240 blindati mentre gli Ucraini ne hanno circa 80-100 IN PIU da quando è iniziato il conflitto perchè i problemi logistici dei russi li portano a trovarsi spesso senza rifornimenti e allora abbandonano i carri armati in strada e scappano (alcuni disertano pure) visto il morale molto basso.
Pressocchè tutti i report (pentagono compreso) pensavano che la guerra sarebbe finita in 3-7 giorni dall'inizio dell'invasione, eppure ad oggi i russi non hanno preso neppure una città principale e la loro offensiva si è impantanata da giorni.
Hanno anche perso 7 alti ufficiali, un numero altissimo.
Per non parlare dei problemi economici causati dalle sanzioni.

Se per te la vittoria ucraina nella guerra deve essere gli ucraini a Mosca toglitelo dalla testa, gli ucraini vincono la loro guerra bloccando i russi nel pantano e facendogli bruciare soldi, uomini e mezzi.
La Russia entro il 4 aprile deve pagare 2 miliardi di bond in valuta straniera, vediamo per il default, il 75% delle riserve attuali sono bloccate (Oro, dollari, euro...) gli restano solo quelli in Yuan e valute minori. Se era vero che avevano 600 miliardi (difficile), ora ne hanno già 150 (a cui vanno tolte le spese di questo periodo, che non sono poche). 

Se vogliamo parlare di fatti concreti ne parliamo, se vogliamo mettere le faccine che ridono senza aggiungere niente puoi divertirti anche da solo, non ho tempo da buttare per dare risposte articolate se qualcuno non ha interesse a discutere in modo maturo.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Purtroppo le cose sono ben diverse. La Russia, anche se un millimetro al giorno, avanza sempre. Senza aerei gli ukraini non possono contrattaccare.



La Russia vincerà questa guerra, detterà le sue condizioni e chi ci perderà di più saranno l' Ucraina e l' Europa. Stop!


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina la guerra l'ha già vinta, hai sentito le dichiarazioni di Putin sul Donbass?
> Posso anche dirti che secondo report indipedenti OSINT (quindi nessun governo dietro, fonti sul campo che documentano tutto con prove fotografiche) al momento la Russia ha perso circa 210-240 blindati mentre gli Ucraini ne hanno circa 80-100 IN PIU da quando è iniziato il conflitto perchè i problemi logistici dei russi li portano a trovarsi spesso senza rifornimenti e allora abbandonano i carri armati in strada e scappano (alcuni disertano pure) visto il morale molto basso.
> Pressocchè tutti i report (pentagono compreso) pensavano che la guerra sarebbe finita in 3-7 giorni dall'inizio dell'invasione, eppure ad oggi i russi non hanno preso neppure una città principale e la loro offensiva si è impantanata da giorni.
> Hanno anche perso 7 alti ufficiali, un numero altissimo.
> ...



Hai ragione parzialmente su una cosa Trump. Non ho interesse a discutere con chi mi porta le veline da regime per farmi vedere una realtà che non esiste. Ne discutiamo alla fine di questa storia, quando i fatti parleranno e i famosi " report" finiranno nelle cloache.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Purtroppo le cose sono ben diverse. La Russia, anche se un millimetro al giorno, avanza sempre. Senza aerei gli ukraini non possono contrattaccare.


Gli ucraini nei giorni scorsi hanno condotto limitate controffensive pur senza supporto aereo.
I MANPADS in mano ucraina impediscono all'aviazione russa di condurre strike precisi, poichè i russi basano la propria posizione satellitare sul sistema domestico GLONASS (parecchio impreciso rispetto allo standard GPS), e quindi sono obbligati a volare a bassa quota per colpire gli obiettivi (esponendosi al fuoco dei MANPADS).
Ci sono piloti russi che piuttosto che usare il GLONASS preferiscono utilizzare navigatori civili GPS (che sono ben piu imprecisi del GPS militare, che ha un margine di errore di 0.5 - 1 metro, mentre quelli civili oscillano di circa 20-40 metri): l'altro giorno mi hanno mandato una foto di un aereo russo con dentro il Garmin, fai tu  

I russi hanno dalla loro un parco mezzi praticamente inesauribile e molte riserve, ma il livello di addestramento e tattico si sta dimostrando carente, il morale scarso, la catena logistica raffazzonata ed espostissima ad azioni di sabotaggio (non solo a terra, guarda i vettori navali esplosi in mare aperto...) 

La Russia per vincere la guerra deve prendere Kiev e le principali città e realizzare l'obiettivo principe dell'intervento, per bocca di Putin stesso definita la "denazificazione" del regime ucraino (quindi la sostituzione del governo con un regime amico), il riconoscimento dell'annessione della crimea e della futura e certa annessione del Donbass, più con ogni probabilità pezzi di Novorossija (esiste da anni l'idea di annettere odessa e chiudere il mar nero agli ucraini).
Al momento è passato piu di un mese, le perdite russe sono molto superiori a quelle ucraine, sono stati persi moltissimi uomini, soldi e mezzi.
Gli Ucraini stanno vincendo il loro conflitto impedendo ai russi di raggiungere i loro obiettivi.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è affatto così.
> I report dal campo dicono il contrario.


Va bene. È il mio parere.
Dei report si può dire tutto e nulla


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina la guerra l'ha già vinta, hai sentito le dichiarazioni di Putin sul Donbass?
> Posso anche dirti che secondo report indipedenti OSINT (quindi nessun governo dietro, fonti sul campo che documentano tutto con prove fotografiche) al momento la Russia ha perso circa 210-240 blindati mentre gli Ucraini ne hanno circa 80-100 IN PIU da quando è iniziato il conflitto perchè i problemi logistici dei russi li portano a trovarsi spesso senza rifornimenti e allora abbandonano i carri armati in strada e scappano (alcuni disertano pure) visto il morale molto basso.
> Pressocchè tutti i report (pentagono compreso) pensavano che la guerra sarebbe finita in 3-7 giorni dall'inizio dell'invasione, eppure ad oggi i russi non hanno preso neppure una città principale e la loro offensiva si è impantanata da giorni.
> Hanno anche perso 7 alti ufficiali, un numero altissimo.
> ...


Posso avere i miei dubbi? Di fatti concreti poi rivelatisi nulla ne abbiamo visti un po’.
Io ci andrei piano


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione parzialmente su una cosa Trump. Non ho interesse a discutere con chi mi porta le veline da regime per farmi vedere una realtà che non esiste. Ne discutiamo alla fine di questa storia, quando i fatti parleranno e i famosi " report" finiranno nelle cloache.


Magari se spiegassi la tua posizione sul perchè i russi stanno vincendo la guerra e perchè magicamente la loro offensiva dovrebbe riprendersi modello Lazzaro dopo mesi di fallimenti logistici, strategici e tattici si potrebbe fare una discussione sul merito interessante anche per gli altri utenti, parlare di "veline di regime" quando ho specificato che sono fonti OSINT (sai cosa sono?) mi sembra poco pertinente  

Dici di pensarla diversamente da me, va benissimo per carità, io però la mia posizione l'ho spiegata argomentando e portando informazioni.
Porta le tue, confrontiamole, facciamo un dibattito, no?


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini nei giorni scorsi hanno condotto limitate controffensive pur senza supporto aereo.
> I MANPADS in mano ucraina impediscono all'aviazione russa di condurre strike precisi, poichè i russi basano la propria posizione satellitare sul sistema domestico GLONASS (parecchio impreciso rispetto allo standard GPS), e quindi sono obbligati a volare a bassa quota per colpire gli obiettivi (esponendosi al fuoco dei MANPADS).
> Ci sono piloti russi che piuttosto che usare il GLONASS preferiscono utilizzare navigatori civili GPS (che sono ben piu imprecisi del GPS militare, che ha un margine di errore di 0.5 - 1 metro, mentre quelli civili oscillano di circa 20-40 metri): l'altro giorno mi hanno mandato una foto di un aereo russo con dentro il Garmin, fai tu
> 
> ...


Grazie per il REPORT! . In ogni caso, rimango con i miei dubbi. Solo su Kiev, sono convinto che non cadrà. Per il resto invece ho molta paura che accadrà l'inevitabile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grazie per il REPORT! . In ogni caso, rimango con i miei dubbi. Solo su Kiev, sono convinto che non cadrà. Per il resto invece ho molta paura che accadrà l'inevitabile.


Su Kiev, la situazione è semplice nella sua drammaticità.
L'unica strada per prenderla in tempi rapidi e con perdite russe accettabili è fare il cosiddetto "assedio Grozny", ovvero emanare un ultimatum in cui si chiede ai civili di lasciare la città e letteralmente raderla al suolo con un paio di settimane di bombardamenti di artiglieria 24/7.
Il problema è che le vittime civili sarebbero comunque moltissime, distruggeresti una città che i russi stessi considerano un patrimonio culturale inestimabile e ti isoleresti ulteriormente dal resto del mondo (a quel punto i cinesi difficilmente potrebbero continuare a sostenere putin a mezza bocca come fanno ora). Per la propaganda ucraina sarebbe il paradiso. 

Il problema è che se la prendi casa per casa col metodo convenzionale, vista la grandezza della città e il morale dei difensori (ben armati peraltro e con molti rifornimenti) ci vorrebbero ad essere buoni 4-6 mesi, con perdite enormi (i russi rischiano di perdere in combattimento urbano a Kiev piu uomini e mezzi che in tutto il resto della campagna sommata).
Hai notato che non sono ancora riusciti nemmeno a prendere i sobborghi per circondarla?


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Magari se spiegassi la tua posizione sul perchè i russi stanno vincendo la guerra e perchè magicamente la loro offensiva dovrebbe riprendersi modello Lazzaro dopo mesi di fallimenti logistici, strategici e tattici si potrebbe fare una discussione sul merito interessante anche per gli altri utenti, parlare di "veline di regime" quando ho specificato che sono fonti OSINT (sai cosa sono?) mi sembra poco pertinente
> 
> Dici di pensarla diversamente da me, va benissimo per carità, io però la mia posizione l'ho spiegata argomentando e portando informazioni.
> Porta le tue, confrontiamole, facciamo un dibattito, no?



Le fonti Osint non sono le solite veline che vi passa il Pentagono?Scherzo, ho visto poco fa cosa sono le fonti Osint. Ma anche se mi postassi la Bibbia scritta di proprio pugno da Gesù in persona non ti crederei mai.
Ci vediamo quando finisce questa storia, dopo che la Russia avra' ottenuto ciò per cui combatte, sempre che nel frattempo non sia andata in default


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina la guerra l'ha già vinta, hai sentito le dichiarazioni di Putin sul Donbass?
> Posso anche dirti che secondo report indipedenti OSINT (quindi nessun governo dietro, fonti sul campo che documentano tutto con prove fotografiche) al momento la Russia ha perso circa 210-240 blindati mentre gli Ucraini ne hanno circa 80-100 IN PIU da quando è iniziato il conflitto perchè i problemi logistici dei russi li portano a trovarsi spesso senza rifornimenti e allora abbandonano i carri armati in strada e scappano (alcuni disertano pure) visto il morale molto basso.
> Pressocchè tutti i report (pentagono compreso) pensavano che la guerra sarebbe finita in 3-7 giorni dall'inizio dell'invasione, eppure ad oggi i russi non hanno preso neppure una città principale e la loro offensiva si è impantanata da giorni.
> Hanno anche perso 7 alti ufficiali, un numero altissimo.
> ...


La mia preoccupazione principale rimane sempre come la Russia deciderà di uscire da sto pantano.. Se presi dalla frustrazione si mettessero a usare armi chimiche o peggio sarebbe davvero un dramma..
Ma pensare alla Russia che se ne torna a casa come se nulla fosse la vedo dura


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Le fonti Osint non sono le solite veline che vi passa il Pentagono?Scherzo, ho visto poco fa cosa sono le fonti Osint. *Ma anche se mi postassi la Bibbia scritta di proprio pugno da Gesù in persona non ti crederei mai*.
> Ci vediamo quando finisce questa storia, dopo che la Russia avra' ottenuto ciò per cui combatte, sempre che nel frattempo non sia andata in default


E purtroppo, amico mio, il problema è proprio questo!
Detto questo fa nulla, non devo convincere nessuno e non ho la pretesa di conoscere il futuro.
Provo almeno a capire il presente. 

Tra l'altro a me il Pentagono non passa proprio niente, con tutto quello che ho detto dietro agli americani nel corso degli anni è già tanto se non mi passano un caffè al polonio o un sigaro esplosivo modello castro  

Unica cosa però: i russi devono davvero ottenere quello per cui hanno annunciato che sarebbero intervenuti in principio (per bocca di Putin, nessun complottismo) , se fanno la volpe e l'uva e dicono che l'obiettivo in realtà era il Donbass non è che magicamente hanno vinto...


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

leggendo le ultime, praticamente Zelensky vorrebbe un gruppo di paesi che entro 24 ore da un'aggressione in Ucraina entrassero in guerra

membri permanenti consiglio sicurezza ONU più Turchia, Germania, Italia e Canada


praticamente la terza guerra mondiale per l'Ucraina...

pure la Cina mette in mezzo che non è nella Nato


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma pensare alla Russia che se ne torna a casa come se nulla fosse la vedo dura


Più che dura, impossibile. La speranza è che si accontenti di Crimea e Donbass firmata e controfirmata. Tornasse a casa a mani vuote, sarebbe politicamente finito, e forse anche fisicamente.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> leggendo le ultime, praticamente *Zelensky vorrebbe* un gruppo di paesi che entro 24 ore da un'aggressione in Ucraina entrassero in guerra
> 
> membri permanenti consiglio sicurezza ONU più Turchia, Germania, Italia e Canada
> 
> ...



Chi è per pretendere tali garanzie?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La mia preoccupazione principale rimane sempre come la Russia deciderà di uscire da sto pantano.. Se presi dalla frustrazione si mettessero a usare armi chimiche o peggio sarebbe davvero un dramma..
> Ma pensare alla Russia che se ne torna a casa come se nulla fosse la vedo dura


Questa purtroppo è una possibilità. 
Io comunque non credo che nel caso le userebbero in città. Per dire, la famosa "atomica tattica" la vedrei usata in una zona disabitata, come minaccia di resa immediata. 
Però anche li, agitare la minaccia nucleare in questo modo pratico non l'ha mai fatto nessuno dai tempi degli americani nel 1945 (che godevano del monopolio atomico all'epoca... che fa tutta la differenza del mondo), la vedo davvero difficile che facciano una cosa del genere perchè vorrebbe dire davvero bruciarsi i ponti con il resto del mondo probabilmente per sempre (senza contare che dai un'immagine ridicola del tuo esercito... vorrebbe dire ammettere che non sei riuscito a combinare nulla con il convenzionale contro un esercito molto molto inferiore e hai bisogno di fare il terrorista per raggiungere i tuoi obiettivi)


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi è per pretendere tali garanzie?


poi vorrei sapere tecnicamente come pensa di farlo funzionare.
entro 24 ore questi paesi dovrebbero trovarsi con forze importanti sul territorio ucraino a fronteggiare una guerra.
non penso serva essere generali per capire sia impossibile, a meno che non hai in zona mezzi e truppe importanti...


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Più che dura, impossibile. La speranza è che si accontenti di Crimea e Donbass firmata e controfirmata. Tornasse a casa a mani vuote, sarebbe politicamente finito, e forse anche fisicamente.


Io personalmente sono convinto dal day one che alla fine la pace sarà questa.
Riconoscimento formale ucraino di Crimea russa e Donbass "indipendente" (che sarà annesso in futuro dalla Russia, è chiaro), più impegno a non aderire alla NATO e non ospitare basi straniere sul suo territorio, modello Finlandia e Svezia. 
Chiaramente, ci sarebbe la garanzia NATO sull'Ucraina per garantire il rispetto dell'accordo per i Russi. 

Se Putin continua a volere la demilitarizzazione e la denazificazione la pace non ci sarà mai, dovrà prendere con la forza ogni metro quadro di terra, conquistare Kiev e instaurarvi un regime fantoccio e prepararsi a chissà quanti anni di invervento diretto tra guerra e counterinsurgency in un paese con 40 milioni di abitanti ben armati che ti odiano. 
Buona fortuna... è bastato molto meno per spezzare le gambe a sovietici e americani in Afghanistan...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> poi vorrei sapere tecnicamente come pensa di farlo funzionare.
> entro 24 ore questi paesi dovrebbero trovarsi con forze importanti sul territorio ucraino a fronteggiare una guerra.
> non penso serva essere generali per capire sia impossibile, a meno che non hai in zona mezzi e truppe...



Ha dichiarato di voler rinunciare alla Nato e poi di fatto pretende -senza averne titolo - il suo aiuto immediato in caso di altre future "minacce". Non mi pare tanto normale.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> leggendo le ultime, praticamente Zelensky vorrebbe un gruppo di paesi che entro 24 ore da un'aggressione in Ucraina entrassero in guerra
> 
> membri permanenti consiglio sicurezza ONU più Turchia, Germania, Italia e Canada
> 
> ...


Ma andasse a farsi benedire 
Ma vedi tu se dobbiamo fare una guerra mondiale per questi. Va lasciato solo ormai


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma andasse a farsi benedire
> Ma vedi tu se dobbiamo fare una guerra mondiale per questi. Va lasciato solo ormai


Non ho capito perché la richiesta di garanti della neutralità ucraina sia una cosa fuori dal mondo. 

Quale guerra mondiale? Quindi dai per scontato che i russi aggrediranno nuovamente l'ucraina alla prossima occasione? 
E se è così allora perché continui a parlare solo di Zelensky e gli ucraini quando sai anche tu che i russi vorrebbero attaccarli di nuovo?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Entro il 31 marzo partirà il provvedimento per cui i paesi ostili alla Russia pagheranno gas e petrolio in rubli*


Ovviamente Draghi avrà previsto tutto ciò e avrà ideato delle contromisure per non rovinare le famiglie italiane... sarà il suo pensiero ricorrente quello di non vessare ancora di più gli italiani immagino...


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

*Generale Mini sul Fatto quotidiano riprende il report di Newsweek settimana scorsa su fonte intelligence USA:*
*
"A Kiev la quasi totalità dei missili lanciati hanno colpito obiettivi militari
55 edifici danneggiati e 222 persone morte dal 24 febbraio, in una città di 2,8 milioni di persone come Kiev non sono perdite da guerra di distruzione*
*I russi non stanno facendo i danni che potrebbero"*


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ho capito perché la richiesta di garanti della neutralità ucraina sia una cosa fuori dal mondo.
> 
> Quale guerra mondiale? Quindi dai per scontato che i russi aggrediranno nuovamente l'ucraina alla prossima occasione?
> E se è così allora perché continui a parlare solo di Zelensky e gli ucraini quando sai anche tu che i russi vorrebbero attaccarli di nuovo?


Perché la situazione è instabile ovunque e qui siamo in guerra fredda, non ci si può fidare di nessuno. Zelensky è un demente c’è poco da fare, capisco sia il vostro idolo ma sarebbe meglio accettare la realtà. Chi è per pretendere qualcosa? Dovere solo baciarci i piedi per l’eternità. In una situazione di stabilità precaria, equilibri minimo, ci vuole pure sto babbeo. 
devo ripetere la solita solfa che non sono filo putiniano?


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Generale Mini sul Fatto quotidiano riprende il report di Newsweek settimana scorsa su fonte intelligence USA:*
> *
> "A Kiev la quasi totalità dei missili lanciati hanno colpito obiettivi militari
> 55 edifici danneggiati e 222 persone morte dal 24 febbraio, in una città di 2,8 milioni di persone come Kiev non sono perdite da guerra di distruzione*
> *I russi non stanno facendo i danni che potrebbero"*



Ma va?!?


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Generale Mini sul Fatto quotidiano riprende il report di Newsweek settimana scorsa su fonte intelligence USA:*
> 
> *"A Kiev la quasi totalità dei missili lanciati hanno colpito obiettivi militari
> 55 edifici danneggiati e 222 persone morte dal 24 febbraio, in una città di 2,8 milioni di persone come Kiev non sono perdite da guerra di distruzione*
> *I russi non stanno facendo i danni che potrebbero"*


Ne riparliamo quando hanno conquistato i sobborghi così possono avvicinarsi.


----------



## vota DC (28 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se Putin continua a volere la demilitarizzazione e la denazificazione la pace non ci sarà mai, dovrà prendere con la forza ogni metro quadro di terra, conquistare Kiev e instaurarvi un regime fantoccio e prepararsi a chissà quanti anni di invervento diretto tra guerra e counterinsurgency in un paese con 40 milioni di abitanti ben armati che ti odiano.
> Buona fortuna... è bastato molto meno per spezzare le gambe a sovietici e americani in Afghanistan...


Assaltare Kiev non ha senso finché può essere rifornita. Putin ha vinto nel momento che dal nord sfonda e raggiunge la costa passando solo per centri minori e mettendo in una grossa sacca tutto il centro dell'ucraina. In quel caso Kiev potrebbe cercare di resistere senza armi occidentali però a differenza dell'Afghanistan non ci sono montagne e invece delle vergini lotterebbero per...i pelatoni tatuati stile Azov....chi ha voglia di immolarsi per proteggere dei neonazi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché la situazione è instabile ovunque e qui siamo in guerra fredda, non ci si può fidare di nessuno. Zelensky è un demente c’è poco da fare, capisco sia il vostro idolo ma sarebbe meglio accettare la realtà. Chi è per pretendere qualcosa? Dovere solo baciarci i piedi per l’eternità. In una situazione di stabilità precaria, equilibri minimo, ci vuole pure sto babbeo.
> devo ripetere la solita solfa che non sono filo putiniano?


Zelensky non è il mio idolo.

La garanzia di neutralità da parte di altri stati su di un altro è una pratica diplomatica che esiste da SECOLI. 
La neutralità per valere qualcosa deve essere rispettata e proprio perché la situazione è instabile deve esserci un garante altrimenti è solo un modo per approfittare di un altro stato senza che nessuno possa fare nulla.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Marzo 2022)

questi sono pericolosi se ci mettono il carico pure loro non bene direi 
gli slavi non hanno mezze misure


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

I NEGOZIATI TRA RUSSIA E UKRAINA NON COMINCERANNO OGGI PER PROBLEMI LOGISTICI. TUTTO RIMANDATO A DOMANI


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Generale Mini sul Fatto quotidiano riprende il report di Newsweek settimana scorsa su fonte intelligence USA:*
> 
> *"A Kiev la quasi totalità dei missili lanciati hanno colpito obiettivi militari
> 55 edifici danneggiati e 222 persone morte dal 24 febbraio, in una città di 2,8 milioni di persone come Kiev non sono perdite da guerra di distruzione*
> *I russi non stanno facendo i danni che potrebbero"*



Perché ad oggi non serve, la dottrina russa è semplice e potete trovare le pubblicazioni dedicate (anche da parte russa non solo occidentale).

- Distruzione dei centri logistici, di comando e di comunicazione. 
- Manovra di terra volta a circondare il centro abitato ed a cingerlo sotto assedio.
- Distruzione delle infrastrutture indispensabili alla sopravvivenza all'interno della città (sia civili che non).

A grandi linee e molto semplificata la dottrina di guerra russa.
In Siria si sono viste più o meno le stesse cose.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zelensky non è il mio idolo.
> 
> La garanzia di neutralità da parte di altri stati su di un altro è una pratica diplomatica che esiste da SECOLI.
> La neutralità per valere qualcosa deve essere rispettata e proprio perché la situazione è instabile deve esserci un garante altrimenti è solo un modo per approfittare di un altro stato senza che nessuno possa fare nulla.


Lo so bene. Lo chieda alla Cina, alla Georgia, all’Armenia ecc.
Il primo di cui non mi fido è proprio zelensky.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

DESCALZI: "L'ENI NON PAGHERA' IL GAS IN RUBLI. GUARDARE ALL'AFRICA PER NUOVE FORNITURE DI GAS"


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Draghi avrà previsto tutto ciò e avrà ideato delle contromisure per non rovinare le famiglie italiane... sarà il suo pensiero ricorrente quello di non vessare ancora di più gli italiani immagino...


Se aspettiamo draghi ci attende una bella suppostona


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> DESCALZI: "L'ENI NON PAGHERA' IL GAS IN RUBLI. GUARDARE ALL'AFRICA PER NUOVE FORNITURE DI GAS"


Rimarremo senza energia


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> DESCALZI: "L'ENI NON PAGHERA' IL GAS IN RUBLI. GUARDARE ALL'AFRICA PER NUOVE FORNITURE DI GAS"


parlano come se si andasse a fare la spesa....esco, pago e porto a casa...
non fanno riferimento ai volumi di cui abbiamo bisogno, alle infrastrutture necessarie...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> DESCALZI: "L'ENI NON PAGHERA' IL GAS IN RUBLI. GUARDARE ALL'AFRICA PER NUOVE FORNITURE DI GAS"



Descalzi,un altro con le mani in pasta daperttutto...
Quindi ci sarà una "mini guerra" in UE tra chi si accaparrerà gas al miglior prezzo,come fatto già qualche settimana fa dove er bibitaro è stato costretto ad elemosinare in congo.
Il tutto grazie all'imbecillità della nostra politica costantemente piegata a 90°

Ah,ovviamente la Francia è ben protetta "grazie" alle sue colonie


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Rimarremo senza energia


Meglio girerò casa col piumino. Mi sono arrivati 1288 euro di bolletta per gen feb


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

*Ambasciatore ucraino in Italia:
"Il nostro presidente ha lanciato l’iniziativa U24, United for peace, per creare un gruppo di Paesi capace di dare una risposta entro 24 ore in caso di aggressione. Secondo il nostro presidente, di questo gruppo dovrebbero far parte i membri permanenti del Consiglio di sicurezza dell’Onu, più la Germania, il Canada, la Turchia e anche l’Italia."*


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Meglio girerò casa col piumino. Mi sono arrivati 1288 euro di bolletta per gen feb


A me sta cosa mi fa imbestialire e mi fa esser meno empatico verso gli ucraini


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

*vicino Kharkov è caduto Georgy Tarasenko, comandante del gruppo estremista **Freikorps e dal 2020 coordinatore per l'educazione nazionalistica patriottica nella regione

Tarasenko era al fronte dal 2014, ancora minorenne, e nel 2017 ha fondato questo gruppo di volontari di estrema destra.
Il suo gruppo si ispira alle bande paramilitari di Germania e Austria un secolo fa.*
*Famoso per attacchi a minoranze e distruzione di monumenti sovietici


Ne dà triste notizia il gruppo stesso:

"George è stato il migliore di noi, è stato sempre il primo a guidarci in battaglia e non ha mai mostrato paura.*
*È successo così, nella sua ultima battaglia, conducendo una controffensiva sulle posizioni nemiche, è stato il primo nel nostro gruppo di battaglia ... Sotto il suo comando, abbiamo commesso 7 rotazioni di combattimento nel Donbass e abbiamo difeso Kharkiv dal primo giorno"*


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> parlano come se si andasse a fare la spesa....esco, pago e porto a casa...
> non fanno riferimento ai volumi di cui abbiamo bisogno, alle infrastrutture necessarie...


E mica lo dicono che probabilmente costa il triplo


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambasciatore ucraino in Italia:
> "Il nostro presidente ha lanciato l’iniziativa U24, United for peace, per creare un gruppo di Paesi capace di dare una risposta entro 24 ore in caso di aggressione. Secondo il nostro presidente, di questo gruppo dovrebbero far parte i membri permanenti del Consiglio di sicurezza dell’Onu, più la Germania, il Canada, la Turchia e anche l’Italia."*


La fossa ce l'hanno già scavata, vediamo se i nostri eroi riescono anche a tuffarcisi dentro di testa.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> parlano come se si andasse a fare la spesa....esco, pago e porto a casa...
> non fanno riferimento ai volumi di cui abbiamo bisogno, alle infrastrutture necessarie...



Perché nemmeno loro sanno cosa fare. Quando dico che l' Occidente è guidato da malfattori e idioti non credo di sbagliarmi . Solo degli idioti possono imbarcarsi in una guerra non loro contro il loro primo partner energetico senza prima avere un piano alternativo.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Perché nemmeno loro sanno cosa fare. Quando dico che l' Occidente è guidato da malfattori e idioti non credo di sbagliarmi . Solo degli idioti possono imbarcarsi in una guerra non loro contro il loro primo partner energetico senza prima avere un piano alternativo.


O magari gli idioti siamo noi che abbiamo scelto la Russia come principale partner energetico? E che abbiamo eletto partiti come il m5s (in buona fede? o pagati da Putin?) che hanno bloccato per anni ogni tentativo di diversificazione?


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Perché nemmeno loro sanno cosa fare. Quando dico che l' Occidente è guidato da malfattori e idioti non credo di sbagliarmi . Solo degli idioti possono imbarcarsi in una guerra non loro contro il loro primo partner energetico senza prima avere un piano alternativo.


 idioti o in malafede? questa e` la domanda vera...


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E mica lo dicono che probabilmente costa il triplo


basta guardare i volumi che l'italia e altri paesi importano dalla Russia, e quelli che ci hanno detto garantiranno dall'america...senza contare poi il fatto che il gas liquido che forniranno ha, di per se, costi piu alti di estrazione, trasporto e lavorazione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

Ma di questo U24 è stato informato il parlamento?


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> O magari gli idioti siamo noi che abbiamo scelto la Russia come principale partner energetico? E che abbiamo eletto partiti come il m5s (in buona fede? o pagati da Putin?) che hanno bloccato per anni ogni tentativo di diversificazione?



Dovresti dare anche dell' idiota alla Germania allora Qui il discorso lo capirebbe anche un bambino di 5 anni. Ci siamo tagliati il pene per fare dispetto alla moglie e ne pagheremo tutti le conseguenze sulle nostre tasche.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> idioti o in malafede? questa e` la domanda vera...



Eh Ronald qui mi fai vacillareDiciamo che tutto sto casino farà piacere a molti nostri politici e allo zio Sam ovviamente. Chi se non loro ci guadagnano se ci togliamo di mezzo la Russia?


----------



## __king george__ (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Meglio girerò casa col piumino. Mi sono arrivati 1288 euro di bolletta per gen feb


anche io mi sto attrezzando...per il momento sono in fase di studio..


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> DESCALZI: "L'ENI NON PAGHERA' IL GAS IN RUBLI. GUARDARE ALL'AFRICA PER NUOVE FORNITURE DI GAS"


a piacenza c è un bel tubone che alimenta h24 la centrale termoelettrica 855 mw che a sua volta eroga corrente a tutta la città e bassa piacentina
sarà pazzia ma vorrei vedere cosa succede se chiudono i rubinetti


----------



## vota DC (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> O magari gli idioti siamo noi che abbiamo scelto la Russia come principale partner energetico? E che abbiamo eletto partiti come il m5s (in buona fede? o pagati da Putin?) che hanno bloccato per anni ogni tentativo di diversificazione?


Fa bene ricordare che la feccia Soros voleva una primavera araba sia in Algeria che Azerbaijan....con quei paesi ridotti come la Libia neanche avremmo potuto PROVARE a diversificare. È proprio perché Algeria e Azerbaijan erano ritenuti a rischio che non si è fatto: più paura che simpatia verso i russi.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Dovresti dare anche dell' idiota alla Germania allora Qui il discorso lo capirebbe anche un bambino di 5 anni. Ci siamo tagliati il pene per fare dispetto alla moglie e ne pagheremo tutti le conseguenze sulle nostre tasche.


Ah quindi dobbiamo far finta di niente e continuare come nulla fosse con un paese che sta sterminando un popolo e minacciando nell'ordine Moldavia, Paesi Baltici, Polonia e poi in secundis Finlandia e Svezia(dove è entrata addirittura con i jet fighters). Non so se ridere o piangere.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ah quindi dobbiamo far finta di niente e continuare come nulla fosse con un paese che sta sterminando un popolo e minacciando nell'ordine Moldavia, Paesi Baltici, Polonia e poi in secundis Finlandia e Svezia(dove è entrata addirittura con i jet fighters). Non so se ridere o piangere.



Secondo me sei vittima della narrazione della propaganda che vuole farti passare Putin come un dittatore folle che fa le guerre come si gioca a Risiko. Putin è molto lucido e a fare una terza guerra mondiale non ci tiene affatto. Ma se vuoi credere al Putin pigliatutto continua pure.
Ah, noi facevamo affari con la Russia quando era ancora URSS, ed era molto più pericolosa di quanto non sia oggi per via dell' ideologia bolscevica, ma non mi pare che ci fossero fuoco e fiamme se la Fiat produceva macchine li o se stipulavamo accordi energetici. Ma all' epoca avevamo una classe dirigente con una visione dell' Italia non un branco di signorsi'.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ah quindi dobbiamo far finta di niente e continuare come nulla fosse con un paese che sta sterminando un popolo e minacciando nell'ordine Moldavia, Paesi Baltici, Polonia e poi in secundis Finlandia e Svezia(dove è entrata addirittura con i jet fighters). Non so se ridere o piangere.


Con queste premesse non dovremmo commerciare nessuno, usa in primis


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

*Ministro ucraino delle Finanze:

"Ucraina ha già perso 565 miliardi di dollari in un mese, di cui 119 per infrastrutture distrutte"*


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

e chissà chi darà i soldi in prestito dopo, non a fondo perduto...auguri agli ucraini con FMI e feccia varia per tanti anni
fare riforma (privatizzare tutto etc etc), vedere rata...


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e chissà chi darà i soldi in prestito dopo, non a fondo perduto...auguri agli ucraini con FMI e feccia varia per tanti anni



Boni quelli del FMI. Con una mano ti danno i soldi e con l'altra ti mettono un cappio al collo!


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

L'ARMENIA DÀ 4 CACCIA SU30 CON PILOTI ADDESTRATI AI RUSSI


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

*Di Maio presiede una riunione con ambasciatore italiano in Ucraina e ambasciatore italiano in Russia*

*"Attualmente ancora 186 italiani in Ucraina"*


----------



## danjr (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le condizioni non sono decise dai clienti ma dal fornitore, se non ti conviene risolvi il contratto e paghi la penale andando altrove
> gli avvocati hanno detto al presidente sia possibile, se vogliono far ricorso non so dove prego...
> a parole possono dire quello che vogliono, ma dinanzi alla riduzione o chiusura dell'erogazione non credo...


Come tuo solito riporti informazioni parziali, i contratti parlano di dollari e basta, il cambio di moneta può significare la fine del contratto in essere


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

*Colloqui in Turchia slittano a domani alle 9 ora italiana, per problemi logistici*


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

per settimane a dire che in Russia non ci fosse più nessun media indipendente...

C'è invece Novaya Gazeta, come dissi subito, non uno dei tanti ma uno dei principali (ci lavorava Anna Politkovskaja)

poco fa dichiarano di non voler pubblicare più da domani, come ripicca per aver ricevuto un nuovo ammonimento dall'agenzia federale sui mezzi di comunicazione dopo aver usato "invasione" invece che "operazione speciale".

preferiscono lasciare i lettori senza notizie e articoli invece che cambiare una parolina...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Colloqui in Turchia slittano a domani alle 9 ora italiana, per problemi logistici*



Ma questi sono del mestiere ?


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

TUTTI I MINISTRI DEL G7: NON PAGHEREMO IL GAS IN RUBLI
RISPOSTA DEL KREMLINO:NON FORNIREMO GAS GRATIS


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> TUTTI I MINISTRI DEL G7: NON PAGHEREMO IL GAS IN RUBLI
> RISPOSTA DEL KREMLINO:NON FORNIREMO GAS GRATIS




Fantastica la risposta russa


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> TUTTI I MINISTRI DEL G7: NON PAGHEREMO IL GAS IN RUBLI
> RISPOSTA DEL KREMLINO:NON FORNIREMO GAS GRATIS



Ovviamente sono tutti preoccupati per i poveri ucraini non per i loro affari.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Marzo 2022)

Non capisco in che modo questi leader del g7 credano di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico.
Forse non hanno ben compreso,o si ricuce con la russia,piantandola con questa isteria delle sanzioni,oppure si cerca gas altrove,e alla svelta,prima che (giustamente) chiudano del tutto i rubinetti.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> TUTTI I MINISTRI DEL G7: NON PAGHEREMO IL GAS IN RUBLI
> RISPOSTA DEL KREMLINO:NON FORNIREMO GAS GRATIS


ho capito devo mettermi d'accordo con qualche bombolaro russo su ebay


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma questi sono del mestiere ?


Non sono professionisti, sono presi dalla strada cit.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non capisco in che modo questi leader del g7 credano di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico.
> Forse non hanno ben compreso,o si ricuce con la russia,piantandola con questa isteria delle sanzioni,oppure si cerca gas altrove,e alla svelta,prima che (giustamente) chiudano del tutto i rubinetti.


Ormai con la Russia ci ricuci ben poco


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho capito devo mettermi d'accordo con qualche *bombolaro* russo su ebay




Occhio che non sia un bombarolo  

Sdrammatizziamo un po’.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non capisco in che modo questi leader del g7 credano di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico.
> Forse non hanno ben compreso,o si ricuce con la russia,piantandola con questa isteria delle sanzioni,oppure si cerca gas altrove,e alla svelta,prima che (giustamente) chiudano del tutto i rubinetti.


la cosa inquietante è che la Russia sta mantenendo quantità dei contratti, nonostante un mese di escalation di sanzioni e minacce continua ad accettare euro, ed ha ribadito pure ieri di non voler chiudere il rifornimento per cui stiamo facendo tutti noi
sono i politici occidentali a creare i disagi alle aziende e cittadini privati
in primis la Germania con il suicidio dello stop al nord stream 2 su cui aveva puntato fortissimo con Merkel


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Come riportato sul sito del Corriere della Sera il presidente USA Biden è pronto a chiedere l’aumento spese militari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa inquietante è che la Russia sta mantenendo prezzi e quantità dei contratti, nonostante un mese di escalation di sanzioni e minacce continua ad accettare euro, ed ha ribadito pure ieri di non voler chiudere il rifornimento per cui stiamo facendo tutti noi
> sono i politici occidentali a creare i disagi alle aziende e cittadini privati
> in primis la Germania con il suicidio dello stop al nord stream 2 su cui aveva puntato fortissimo con Merkel


Viste le sanzioni sarebbe stupido da parte russa chiudere il gas per fare un dispetto quando sono stati avviati dei discorsi per diversificare dal gas russo.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Viste le sanzioni sarebbe stupido da parte russa chiudere il gas per fare un dispetto quando sono stati avviati dei discorsi per diversificare dal gas russo.


sicuramente stiamo vedendo che l'approccio occidentale di mischiare business e politica non sia condiviso altrove.
in Russia stanno separando le due questioni, così come la Cina e tanti altri paesi al mondo.
sono in guerra ma hanno rapporti commerciali, noi non riusciamo a far coesistere le cose forse per aspetti morali...

complicarsi la vita per la morale però non so quanto sia condivisibile...

l'Italia non ha alternative all'orizzonte per sostituire il gas naturale russo per il prossimo inverno al 100%
fai tipo bluff quando giochi a carte che ti mostri audace con le scartine in mano ?
giochi con il culo degli italiani però eh


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Viste le sanzioni sarebbe stupido da parte russa chiudere il gas per fare un dispetto quando sono stati avviati dei discorsi per diversificare dal gas russo.



Un dispetto,ovvero far cadere culo a terra tutti i paesi isterici che hanno imposto sanzioni (soprattutto germania e italia che praticamente dipendono da loro )


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sicuramente stiamo vedendo che l'approccio occidentale di mischiare business e politica non sia condiviso altrove.
> in Russia stanno separando le due questioni, così come la Cina e tanti altri paesi al mondo.
> sono in guerra ma hanno rapporti commerciali, noi non riusciamo a far coesistere le cose forse per aspetti morali...
> 
> complicarsi la vita per la morale però non so quanto sia condivisibile...



I russi e i cinesi hanno UNIFICATO business e politica da molto tempo, soprattutto i cinesi controllano mezzo mondo grazie alle loro scelte commerciali. Non facciamo gli ingenui dai.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come riportato sul sito del Corriere della Sera il presidente USA Biden è pronto a chiedere l’aumento spese militari.


Il mondo é impazzito


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un dispetto,ovvero far cadere culo a terra tutti i paesi isterici che hanno imposto sanzioni (soprattutto germania e italia che praticamente dipendono da loro )
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1983



Tranquillo, sta arrivando il settimo cavalleggeri con il suo gas fantastico a salvarci


----------



## Swaitak (28 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un dispetto,ovvero far cadere culo a terra tutti i paesi isterici che hanno imposto sanzioni (soprattutto germania e italia che praticamente dipendono da loro )
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1983


senza contare che l'estrazione costa, se li paghiamo con la carta straccia,a loro conviene di più chiudere la baracca


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I russi e i cinesi hanno UNIFICATO business e politica da molto tempo, soprattutto i cinesi controllano mezzo mondo grazie alle loro scelte commerciali. Non facciamo gli ingenui dai.


non mi sono spiegato bene forse.
giorni fa riportai della Cina che ha avuto l'esclusiva in una regione mineraria dell'Aghanistan per 30 anni per estrarre il rame.
ha firmato con i talebani.

i talebani sono quelli che sono, ma ai cinesi non interessa
qui invece non si farebbe...

intendo che devi seguire l'interesse nazionale, se l'Italia non ha alternative con quantità e prezzo deve continuare a prendere il gas russo
non deve interessare quello che sta facendo Putin, sono due cose separate
poi in politica fai quello che devi con gli alleati, ma non puoi rinunciare a qualcosa che ti serve se non hai niente in mano per sostituirlo davvero


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un dispetto,ovvero far cadere culo a terra tutti i paesi isterici che hanno imposto sanzioni (soprattutto germania e italia che praticamente dipendono da loro )
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1983



e perchè la Russia, nonostante le sanzioni più grandi mai viste nella storia non ha chiuso i rubetti, nemmeno di un metro cubo di gas? Forse perchè senza esportazioni di gas vanno in bancarotta il giorno dopo? La Russia non è gli Stati Uniti, e nemmeno la Germania o la Cina. Senza esportazioni di materie prime non mangiano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non mi sono spiegato bene forse.
> giorni fa riportai della Cina che ha avuto l'esclusiva in una regione mineraria dell'Aghanistan per 30 anni per estrarre il rame.
> ha firmato con i talebani.
> 
> ...


Questo è un altro discorso che posso anche capire.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e perchè la Russia, nonostante le sanzioni più grandi mai viste nella storia non ha chiuso i rubetti, nemmeno di un metro cubo di gas? Forse perchè senza esportazioni di gas vanno in bancarotta il giorno dopo? La Russia non è gli Stati Uniti, e nemmeno la Germania o la Cina. Senza esportazioni di materie prime non mangiano.



Perchè dall'europa guadagnano 1 miliardo al giorno  
Ma sono tutte prove di forza. Sia le sanzioni sia le minacce.
Vedremo alla fine chi la spunterà.

Comunque quelli stanno costruendo il syberian 2,giusto per aumentare i miliardi di metri cubi da girare alla Cina (che anno dopo anno diventerà sempre più affamata di gas)


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

*Ministro Difesa ucraino:

"A Marinka e in altre città del Donbass ci sono pesanti combattimenti: le forze armate dell'Ucraina e altre forze di difesa stanno difendendo con successo questi insediamenti, mentre altri luoghi ora sono passati sotto il controllo dell'esercito russo ma non posso nominarli"*


non posso nominarli**

sappiamo tutti a che soggetti si riferisca con "altre forze di difesa"...ora è tardi per vergognarsene


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Dovresti dare anche dell' idiota alla Germania allora Qui il discorso lo capirebbe anche un bambino di 5 anni. Ci siamo tagliati il pene per fare dispetto alla moglie e ne pagheremo tutti le conseguenze sulle nostre tasche.


vabbe non è che ora la germania sia infallibile, basti pensare che aveva iniziato la chiusura delle centrali nucleari solo per far contenti 4 politicanti Gretini


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe non è che ora la germania sia infallibile, basti pensare che aveva iniziato la chiusura delle centrali nucleari solo per far contenti 4 politicanti Gretini



Nessuno è infallibile, ovvio. Ma l'Europa, fino a 5 minuti fa,aveva un fornitore di gas che guarda caso è il primo al mondo ed in parte si trova in Europa. Da chi dovevamo farci dare il gas? Dagli eschimesi?


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè dall'europa guadagnano 1 miliardo al giorno
> Ma sono tutte prove di forza. Sia le sanzioni sia le minacce.
> Vedremo alla fine chi la spunterà.
> 
> Comunque quelli stanno costruendo il syberian 2,giusto per aumentare i miliardi di metri cubi da girare alla Cina (che anno dopo anno diventerà sempre più affamata di gas)



Esatto. E quando io dico che siamo riusciti grazie a questa guerra ad unire insieme cane e gatto intendo anche questo. Complimenti ad una classe politica occidentale formata da c******i!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Nessuno è infallibile, ovvio. Ma l'Europa, fino a 5 minuti fa,aveva un fornitore di gas che guarda caso è il primo al mondo ed in parte si trova in Europa. Da chi dovevamo farci dare il gas? Dagli eschimesi?


cosa c'entra il gas nel mio posto? non l'ho manco menzionato, ho semplicemente detto che non puoi confutare la tesi dell'altro utente dicendo "eh allora la germania?" non è che la germania è infallibile, depositaria della verita assoluta, e infatti ha fatto la cacchiata di iniziare la procedura di chiusura delle centrali nucleari perche ora vanno di modo i fan di greta


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2022)

Rinunciare alla dipendenza dal gas moscovita sarà la nostra piu grande vittoria geopolitica degli ultimi 30 anni.
Dobbiamo diversificare i fornitori, perchè se diventiamo dipendenti dallo zio sam è tale e quale a prima.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra il gas nel mio posto? non l'ho manco menzionato, ho semplicemente detto che non puoi confutare la tesi dell'altro utente dicendo "eh allora la germania?" non è che la germania è infallibile, depositaria della verita assoluta, e infatti ha fatto la cacchiata di iniziare la procedura di chiusura delle centrali nucleari perche ora vanno di modo i fan di greta



Vabbè l' altro utente che ho quotato denigrava l'Italia che era dipendente energeticamente dalla Russia e io ho risposto che anche la Germania, ovvero la nazione più grande d'Europa, aveva attuato la stessa scelta e qui ci ricolleghiamo al fatto che non è da babbei avere un fornitore maggiore di altri ma attuare delle sanzioni che sai già saranno un boomerang,non avendo un piano alternativo di approvvigionamento energetico già pronto e operativo in poco tempo.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Rinunciare alla dipendenza dal gas moscovita sarà la nostra piu grande vittoria geopolitica degli ultimi 30 anni.
> Dobbiamo diversificare i fornitori, perchè se diventiamo dipendenti dallo zio sam è tale e quale a prima.


arrivarci per tempo no bisognava passare per forza attraverso una guerra sulle spalle della popolazione in primis ucraina 
è questo che è, almeno per me, inaccettabile 
tutti a dar contro ai sovranisti populisti e compagnia briscola perchè si diceva vogliono uscire dall europa
quale europa quella che ha come priorità di fottersi a vicenda che non è ancora riuscita a creare nessuna piattaforma comune economico sociale a livello sovranazionale per creare un interesse comune
qualsiasi imprenditore la prima cosa che fa è creare una struttura che funzioni poi si può pensare alle puttanate
mi raccomando andiamo avanti creando ricchezza basata sul nulla e scaviamo un solco sempre più profondo tra finanza e vita reale (banalizzo per farla breve) poi vedremo che bei risultati arrivano


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Vabbè l' altro utente che ho quotato denigrava l'Italia che era dipendente energeticamente dalla Russia e io ho risposto che anche la Germania, ovvero la nazione più grande d'Europa, aveva attuato la stessa scelta e qui ci ricolleghiamo al fatto che non è da babbei avere un fornitore maggiore di altri ma attuare delle sanzioni che sai già saranno un boomerang,non avendo un piano alternativo di approvvigionamento energetico già pronto e operativo in poco tempo.


Infatti i media tedeschi stanno mettendo Schroeder e Merkel sulla graticola. La Merkel è letteralmente sparita.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Marzo 2022)

RUSSI CACCIATI DA IRPIN 

Nel frattempo, sembra che il caro Abramovic sia stato avvelenato...


----------



## 7vinte (28 Marzo 2022)

*WSJ: sintomi da avvelenamento per Abramhovic e per i negoziatori ucraini*


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Infatti i media tedeschi stanno mettendo Schroeder e Merkel sulla graticola. La Merkel è letteralmente sparita.



Embè sai, se ormai il pensiero unico promanante da Washington è russi cattivi, tutta colpa loro, Putin pazzo non ci può essere nessun margine di discussione, un po' quello che succede da noi in Italia in cui si sa prima del programma che copione recitare. Ma tanto da noi ora arriverà lo shale gas ammerigano così che passeremo da un venditore senza scrupoli ad uno peggiore


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *WSJ: sintomi da avvelenamento per Abramhovic e per i negoziatori ucraini*


Questo cornuto e pure mazziato. Poveraccio


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *WSJ: sintomi da avvelenamento per Abramhovic e per i negoziatori ucraini*


La buona fede dei russi....eh sì, bisogna proprio fidarsi.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *WSJ: sintomi da avvelenamento per Abramhovic e per i negoziatori ucraini*


E' riferito ai negoziati del 3-4 marzo.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La buona fede dei russi....eh sì, bisogna proprio fidarsi.


Eh ma Abramovich faceva parte del battaglione AZOV, non lo sai?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Degrado Biden: il presidente degli Usa, come ampiamente riferito, va a braccio, si scaglia conto Putin ("Non può rimanere, è un macellaio") e crea il caos. Ora gli stessi alleati europei, come riferito dai quotidiani in edicola, si sono schierati contro il numero uno della Casa Bianca. Macron:"Non avrei mai detto quelle parole e non lo avrei chiamato macellaio". Blinken:"Non lavoriamo al cambio di regime".
> 
> Mentre Zelensky continua con le accuse contro l'occidente:"Senza coraggio. Dovete darci più armi". Ma poi ai media russi dice di essere pronto a discutere di neutralità.


Altro che propaganda, questo è proprio andato, l'hanno smentito pure dentro casa sua su tutto quello che ha detto


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Abramovich è stato sanzionato perchè ritenuto vicino a Putin.
addirittura un servizio del noto mass medium internazionale fanpage sosteneva che il Chelsea fosse di Putin...

piuttosto singolare che sia stato avvelenato, se vero, da chi è dalla sua stessa parte...un nuovo cortocircuito russofobico


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Abramovich è stato sanzionato perchè ritenuto vicino a Putin.
> addirittura un servizio del noto mass medium internazionale fanpage sosteneva che il Chelsea fosse di Putin
> 
> piuttosto singolare che sia stato avvelenato da chi è dalla sua stessa parte...un nuovo cortocircuito russofobico



Che non lo sai che Putin ammazza amici e nemici secondo i cantastorie d' oltreoceano che popolano i lidi italici??


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Abramovich è stato sanzionato perchè ritenuto vicino a Putin.
> addirittura un servizio del noto mass medium internazionale fanpage sosteneva che il Chelsea fosse di Putin...
> 
> piuttosto singolare che sia stato avvelenato, se vero, da chi è dalla sua stessa parte...un nuovo cortocircuito russofobico


Zelensky qualche giorno fa aveva chiesto di non sanzionare Abramovich però...


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky elogia Mario Draghi dopo una telefonata*

*«Ho proseguito il dialogo con il primo ministro italiano Mario Draghi. 
Ho discusso il contrasto all'aggressione russa e l'ho ringraziato per l'importante sostegno umanitario e di difesa. 
Il popolo ucraino lo ricorderà.
Apprezziamo la disponibilità italiana ad unirsi alla creazione di un sistema di garanzie di sicurezza per l'Ucraina»*


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zelensky qualche giorno fa aveva chiesto di non sanzionare Abramovich però...


sì letto pure io, però ufficialmente già da anni gli hanno tolto la residenza in Regno Unito per la presunta vicinanza con Putin e ora le nuove restrizioni.
non è che un giorno sia pro Putin e l'altro contro...decidiamoci


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì letto pure io, però ufficialmente già da anni gli hanno tolto la residenza in Regno Unito per la presunta vicinanza con Putin e ora le nuove restrizioni.
> non è che un giorno sia pro Putin e l'altro contro...decidiamoci


Situazione molto strana infatti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

Lo dicevo di non bere da quelle bottigliette della foto 

Comunque queste notizie sono molto da prendere con le pinze... se volevano farlo fuori non facevano un lavoro a metà...


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Rinunciare alla dipendenza dal gas moscovita sarà la nostra piu grande vittoria geopolitica degli ultimi 30 anni.
> Dobbiamo diversificare i fornitori, perchè se diventiamo dipendenti dallo zio sam è tale e quale a prima.


Sulla prima parte nel futuro vedremo, ma ad oggi é una sconfitta epocale per il cittadino italiano, tanto ne pagherà lui le conseguenze, mica Putin o altri. 

Sulla seconda parte invece concordo, sopratutto sul non farci tenere per le @@ dal de mente senile o chi per lui, sarebbe come finire dalla padella alla brace.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky elogia Mario Draghi dopo una telefonata
> 
> «Ho proseguito il dialogo con il primo ministro italiano Mario Draghi.
> Ho discusso il contrasto all'aggressione russa e l'ho ringraziato per l'importante sostegno umanitario e di difesa.
> ...


Non dormirò tranquillo finché sto idiota sarà vivo, ad oggi é una mina vagante peggiore di Putin per il resto del mondo


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non dormirò tranquillo finché sto idiota sarà vivo, ad oggi é una mina vagante peggiore di Putin per il resto del mondo


Se invece fosse morto subito e l'Ucraina fosse stata occupata in qualche giorno, sarebbe stato un eroe, ed avresti detto povero Zelensky.

È scomodo chi resiste e cerca aiuto perché può metterti in mezzo.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non dormirò tranquillo finché sto idiota sarà vivo, ad oggi é una mina vagante peggiore di Putin per il resto del mondo


Se dovessi scegliere di farne fuori uno dei due chi sceglieresti?


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Se dovessi scegliere di farne fuori uno dei due chi sceglieresti?


Loro 2 e bidet sarebbe apoteosi. Doverne scegliere solo uno é impossibile, ne resterebbero almeno altri 2 di altrettanto pericolosi. Certo é che, da come si pone, zelecoso lo vedo il pericolo più grosso per l'Europa, nell'immediato, ma prima o poi dovremmo fare i conti pure con Putin o con bidet. 3 sarebbe il numero perfetto


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Loro 2 e bidet sarebbe apoteosi. Doverne scegliere solo uno é impossibile, ne resterebbero almeno altri 2 di altrettanto pericolosi. Certo é che, da come si pone, zelecoso lo vedo il pericolo più grosso per l'Europa, nell'immediato, ma prima o poi dovremmo fare i conti pure con Putin o con bidet. 3 sarebbe il numero perfetto


Il premier di uno stato invaso da un altro che non ha neanche armi per difendersi, il pericolo più grande per l'Europa.
Il dittatore di una nazione con armi nucleari che non è la prima volta nell'utilizzo della forza per far valere le sue ragioni è meno pericoloso invece.

Io capisco che ognuno debba essere libero di esprimere la propria opinione e che si debba evitare di discutere in modo acceso, ma certe volte è complicato comprendere alcuni ragionamenti.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il premier di uno stato invaso da un altro che non ha neanche armi per difendersi, il pericolo più grande per l'Europa.
> Il dittatore di una nazione con armi nucleari che non è la prima volta nell'utilizzo della forza per far valere le ragioni è meno pericoloso invece.
> 
> Io capisco che ognuno debba essere libero di esprimere la propria opinione e che si debba evitare di discutere in modo acceso, ma certe volte è complicato comprende alcuni ragionamenti.



Ma se lo Stato in cui vivi, primo produttore di armi al mondo ricordiamolo sempre,li ha riempiti fin sopra la testa di armi di cosa vai parlando scusa?
Poi lo Zelecoso , da quando è iniziato il conflitto, non ha fatto altro che fare un giro delle sette chiese tirando per la giacca governi e la Nato. Magari lui non sarà il pericolo maggiore perché io temo di più paesi come la Polonia ma continuiamo ancora con la mistificazione del povero innocente. Tanto si sa che una cosa non vera a forza di essere ripetuta può diventare una realtà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky elogia Mario Draghi dopo una telefonata
> 
> «Ho proseguito il dialogo con il primo ministro italiano Mario Draghi.
> Ho discusso il contrasto all'aggressione russa e l'ho ringraziato per l'importante sostegno umanitario e di difesa.
> ...



Ho letto ora che in caso di Terza Guerra Mondiale la costituzione prevede il rinvio delle elezioni politiche.

Mi viene in mente quando qui parlando di elezioni in Italia che non contano mai un fico secco, diciamo sempre da un paio d'anni, ... "_sempre che le elezioni ci siano davvero nel 2023_"...


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il premier di uno stato invaso da un altro che non ha neanche armi per difendersi, il pericolo più grande per l'Europa.*
> Il dittatore di una nazione con armi nucleari che non è la prima volta nell'utilizzo della forza per far valere le sue ragioni è meno pericoloso invece.
> 
> Io capisco che ognuno debba essere libero di esprimere la propria opinione e che si debba evitare di discutere in modo acceso, ma certe volte è complicato comprendere alcuni ragionamenti.


"La nato non ha il coraggio di andare contro la Russia per paura di un escalation mondiale"
Si, confermo, é il più grosso pericolo per l'Europa ad oggi.
Comodo fare la guerra alla Russia dagli USA vero? Mica bombardano li, vengono a bombardare noi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma se lo Stato in cui vivi, primo produttore di armi al mondo ricordiamolo sempre,li ha riempiti fin sopra la testa di armi di cosa vai parlando scusa?
> Poi lo Zelecoso , da quando è iniziato il conflitto, non ha fatto altro che fare un giro delle sette chiese tirando per la giacca governi e la Nato. Magari lui non sarà il pericolo maggiore perché io temo di più paesi come la Polonia ma continuiamo ancora con la mistificazione del povero innocente. Tanto si sa che una cosa non vera a forza di essere ripetuta può diventare una realtà.


L'Ucraina manca di armamento moderno, sono a corto di armi anti-carro e non hanno armamenti anti missile capaci di fare la differenza.
L'esercito ucraino utilizza ancora equipaggiamento di origine sovietica.

Gli stati uniti hanno addestrato per lo più ufficiali e sottufficiali alle tattiche di guerra moderna. 
Hanno fornito apparecchiature elettroniche per la sorveglianza, munizioni per le armi di piccolo calibro, dispositivi di protezione individuale e da qualche settimana armi anti carro. 

Forse sei tu che non sai di cosa parli perché sei ideologizzato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "La nato non ha il coraggio di andare contro la Russia per paura di un escalation mondiale"
> Si, confermo, é il più grosso pericolo per l'Europa ad oggi.


Zelensky chiede aiuto e si può fermare solo a questo. Può dire ciò che vuole, non produrrà fatti. Dato che la NATO non scenderà in campo in Ucraina

Putin fa i fatti, invade, occupa, bombarda e minaccia con armi nucleari.

L'Ucraina è il paese aggredito e la Russia l'aggressore.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina manca di armamento moderno, sono a corto di armi anti-carro e non hanno armamenti anti missile capaci di fare la differenza.
> L'esercito ucraino utilizza ancora equipaggiamento di origine sovietica.
> 
> Gli stati uniti hanno addestrato per lo più ufficiali e sottufficiali alle tattiche di guerra moderna.
> ...



Sai com'è? Non considerandomi un suddito dell' impero come qualcun altro qui, non tengo conto delle singole munizioni con cui stanno aiutando gli ucraini ad armarsi per farsi ammazzare.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se invece fosse morto subito e l'Ucraina fosse stata occupata in qualche giorno, sarebbe stato un eroe, ed avresti detto povero Zelensky.
> 
> È scomodo chi resiste e cerca aiuto perché può metterti in mezzo.


Povero zelensky hai perduto la nazione… semicit.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zelensky chiede aiuto e si può fermare solo a questo. Può dire ciò che vuole, non produrrà fatti. Dato che la NATO non scenderà in campo in Ucraina
> 
> Putin fa i fatti, invade, occupa, bombarda e minaccia con armi nucleari.
> 
> *L'Ucraina è il paese aggredito e la Russia l'aggressore.*


Aridaje, non devi convincermi di questo, devi spiegarmi perché non devo considerare un pericolo invece chi per difendersi le chiappe (non il popolo ucraino) PRETENDE una guerra mondiale. Ad oggi Putin é un SUO nemico. Il giorno in cui metterà piede nella Nato sarà un pericolo per tutti. Condivido la scelta di Putin? NO.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Ma scusate abrahmovic non era mica in oligarcahh amico di putinhhh? Sanzionato fino al midollo e poi avvelenato da zio vladimir?
Ma che mondo crudele


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "La nato non ha il coraggio di andare contro la Russia per paura di un escalation mondiale"
> Si, confermo, é il più grosso pericolo per l'Europa ad oggi.
> Comodo fare la guerra alla Russia dagli USA vero? Mica bombardano li, vengono a bombardare noi.



Eh caro Ringhio8 questi sono abituati ad appaltare le guerre e quando le combattono a viso aperto le prendono sui denti da beduini e contadini vietnamiti. Di che ci stupiamo? Sono gli altri che devono correre i rischi affinché loro possano prendere tutti gli utili.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Aridaje, non devi convincermi di questo, devi spiegarmi perché non devo considerare un pericolo invece chi per difendersi le chiappe (non il popolo ucraino) PRETENDE una guerra mondiale. Ad oggi Putin é un SUO nemico. Il giorno in cui metterà piede nella Nato sarà un pericolo per tutti. Condivido la scelta di Putin? NO.


No ormai è un mantra
Ucraina aggredita
Russia aggressore
Il resto non conta nulla


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sai com'è? Non considerandomi un suddito dell' impero come qualcun altro qui, non tengo conto delle singole munizioni con cui stanno aiutando gli ucraini ad armarsi per farsi ammazzare.


L'Ucraina non ha diritto ad armarsi e difendersi perché a te non piacciono gli Usa?


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No ormai è un mantra
> Ucraina aggredita
> Russia aggressore
> Il resto non conta nulla


Ma questo é sotto gli occhi di tutti, sono 4 settimane che ripetiamo che Putin é un assassino, ma se dai dell'idiota ad uno che vuol tirare in mezzo tutti per uscirne da eroe sei un filoputiniano.


----------



## Shmuk (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma scusate abrahmovic non era mica in oligarcahh amico di putinhhh? Sanzionato fino al midollo e poi avvelenato da zio vladimir?
> Ma che mondo crudele



Stile from Russia with love. La Russia al potere me la immagino un pò come Cosa Nostra dei bei tempi, bacetti pugnalate ed avvelenate.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina non ha diritto ad armarsi e difendersi perché a te non piacciono gli Usa?



Posto che fosse per me spedirei gli Usa oltre il sistema solare a combattere contro gli omologhi della galassia di Andromeda ma non è che l' Ucraina non abbia il diritto a difendersi. Lo faccia ma senza pretendere che altri paesi debbano intervenire per difenderla facendo sprofondare il mondo in un apocalisse atomica. È troppo chiedere?


----------



## 7vinte (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non dormirò tranquillo finché sto idiota sarà vivo, ad oggi é una mina vagante peggiore di Putin per il resto del mondo


"Peggiore di Putin".

Senza Putin e le manie dei russi, oggi Zelensky farebbe il Presidente dell'Ucraina, si occuperebbe col sorriso di economia, riforme, ecc. Noi saremmo tranquilli, la benzina a costi umani, e tutti felici e contenti.

Senza Zelensky, la situazione sarebbe la stessa, con un altra persona al posto del Presidente Ucraino, dal momento che le ostilità nel 2014 sono iniziate con Poroshenko, mica con Zelensky eh


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo di non bere da quelle bottigliette della foto
> 
> Comunque queste notizie sono molto da prendere con le pinze... se volevano farlo fuori non facevano un lavoro a metà...


se vuoi continuare a fare plin plin uliveto devi bere


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Aridaje, non devi convincermi di questo, devi spiegarmi perché non devo considerare un pericolo invece chi per difendersi le chiappe (non il popolo ucraino) PRETENDE una guerra mondiale. Ad oggi Putin é un SUO nemico. Il giorno in cui metterà piede nella Nato sarà un pericolo per tutti. Condivido la scelta di Putin? NO.



Zelensky da capo di stato fa di tutto per non dover perdere la guerra. È una cosa normalissima, poi sta alle altre nazioni decidere se aiutare o no ed in che modo.
Quindi non è lui il pericolo perché non può fare nulla di concreto.

Bisognerebbe comprendere i meccanismi geopolitici internazionali per capire per quale motivo l'occidente si schiera fortemente contro la Russia, ci sono interessi nazionali ed economici in ballo. 
Soprattutto i governi e le varie intelligence hanno i mano informazioni che né io né te possiamo avere, quindi non sappiamo quali siano le reali intenzioni di Putin, della Cina e compagnia cantante ma se tanto mi dà tanto, la reazione occidentale è tale perché sono a conoscenza di informazioni che fanno scaturire tutto ciò.

Siamo seri, nessuno nel mondo reale agisce solo per compassione o per fare il Robin Hood della situazione, gli USA vedono nella Russia un ostacolo al loro potere. Possono contrapporsi ad una superpotenza "nemica" ma due per gli USA vorrebbe dire uscirne con le ossa rotte.

Tu mi dirai, io penso all'Italia, giustissimo! Il problema è che l'Europa e l'Italia ad oggi sono profondamente dipendenti da altre potenze, già vedi il fatto di dover dipendere dal gas russo. 
l'Italia per tornare ad essere qualcuno nello scenario internazionale ha bisogno di una politica nuova non composta da vili lecchini e servitori dei servizi bancari che fanno di tutto per umiliare il paese.

Già avessimo scelto il nucleare anni fa sarebbe stata tutt'altra cosa, saremmo stati a livello energetico quasi indipendenti e già avrebbe fatto tutta la differenza del mondo.

Io capisco che i tuoi pensieri odierni siano fortemente influenzati dalla delusione provocata dalla politica italiana ed hai pienamente ragione, però devi provare a scindere il discorso della politica nostrana dagli equilibri geopolitici mondiali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Posto che fosse per me spedirei gli Usa oltre il sistema solare a combattere contro gli omologhi della galassia di Andromeda ma non è che l' Ucraina non abbia il diritto a difendersi. Lo faccia ma senza pretendere che altri paesi debbano intervenire per difenderla facendo sprofondare il mondo in un apocalisse atomica. È troppo chiedere?


Non sta intervenendo nessuno in aiuto dell'Ucraina sul campo, le tue paure sono ad oggi infondate.

Se dovesse scoppiare un conflitto mondiale non sarà certo per l'Ucraina, e tu che dici di comprendere meglio di altri certi meccanismi perché non esistono buoni o cattivi ecc. Questo dovresti comprenderlo pienamente.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma questo é sotto gli occhi di tutti, sono 4 settimane che ripetiamo che Putin é un assassino, ma se dai dell'idiota ad uno che vuol tirare in mezzo tutti per uscirne da eroe sei un filoputiniano.


Si per forza. O dici che zelensky è l’ucraina sono santi e perfetti e possono permettersi di fare e dire tutto o sei assolutamente filo putiniano. Non c’è via di uscita. E poi ti dicono che non è così …
Per me zelensky è un babbeo pupazzo che è molto pericoloso stop


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non sta intervenendo nessuno in aiuto dell'Ucraina sul campo, le tue paure sono ad oggi infondate.
> 
> Se dovesse scoppiare un conflitto mondiale non sarà certo per l'Ucraina, e tu che dici di comprendere meglio di altri certi meccanismi perché non esistono buoni o cattivi ecc. Questo dovresti comprenderlo pienamente.



Mah, a me sembra che rifornire di armi( non medicine o generi di prima necessità come vorrebbe il buon senso) faccia di noi una nazione cobelligerante o non neutrale quanto meno. E dovresti sapere meglio di me che la Polonia sta fremendo per fare scendere militarmente la Nato in campo.
L' altra sera l' amichetto Biden ha detto quello che l' uditorio voleva sentirsi dire...


----------



## danjr (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sicuramente stiamo vedendo che l'approccio occidentale di mischiare business e politica non sia condiviso altrove.
> in Russia stanno separando le due questioni, così come la Cina e tanti altri paesi al mondo.
> sono in guerra ma hanno rapporti commerciali, noi non riusciamo a far coesistere le cose forse per aspetti morali...
> 
> ...


Noi non stiamo mischiando le questioni, stiamo facendo proprio una guerra economica


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Stile from Russia with love. La Russia al potere me la immagino un pò come Cosa Nostra dei bei tempi, bacetti pugnalate ed avvelenate.


Un po’ come Gomorra


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non sta intervenendo nessuno in aiuto dell'Ucraina sul campo, le tue paure sono ad oggi infondate.
> 
> Se dovesse scoppiare un conflitto mondiale non sarà certo per l'Ucraina, e tu che dici di comprendere meglio di altri certi meccanismi perché non esistono buoni o cattivi ecc. Questo dovresti comprenderlo pienamente.


Stiamo facendo pure troppo per loro. Il passo è breve poi..


----------



## danjr (28 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *WSJ: sintomi da avvelenamento per Abramhovic e per i negoziatori ucraini*


Maledetti,... è c'è chi cerca di vederci del buono in questo modus operandi da pieno stalinismo. (cioè il peggior regime mai esistito)


----------



## danjr (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Abramovich è stato sanzionato perchè ritenuto vicino a Putin.
> addirittura un servizio del noto mass medium internazionale fanpage sosteneva che il Chelsea fosse di Putin...
> 
> piuttosto singolare che sia stato avvelenato, se vero, da chi è dalla sua stessa parte...un nuovo cortocircuito russofobico


Talmente vicino a Putin che il giorno stesso in cui è scoppiata la GUERRA le sue figlie hanno postato insulti a profusione a Putin.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Talmente vicino a Putin che il giorno stesso in cui è scoppiata la GUERRA le sue figlie hanno postato insulti a profusione a Putin.


Intanto però gli hanno tolto tutto. Perché?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Marzo 2022)

Come avevo previsto, questa guerra giorno dopo giorno sta prendendo sempre più le sembianze di una pagliacciata macroscopica. L'unico problema veramente grande è che Zelensky e Putin stanno facendo un grandissimo numero di vittime innocenti e tra gli innocenti ci metto anche i poveri cristi Ucraini che sono obbligati a combattere e a morire.

Perché dovremmo intervenire noi Europei? Tanto è chiaro che non ce la stanno contando giusta. Perché la Russia non ha ancora schiacciato l'Ucraina? Mi pare di capire che è una lotta stile Davide contro Golia, no?

Le sanzioni ai cittadini Russi poi sono la cosa più anti democratica che ci sia e poco importa se sanzionano un oligarco o meno. Non è che perché uno è ricco allora gli si puo' fare ciò che si vuole.

Ridicoli tutti ovviamente, ma il premio del più ridicolo lo prende quel ritardaun di Bidet


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Intanto però gli hanno tolto tutto. Perché?


Perche l'occidente ha il fallo grosso


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> "Peggiore di Putin".
> 
> Senza Putin e le manie dei russi, oggi Zelensky farebbe il Presidente dell'Ucraina, si occuperebbe col sorriso di economia, riforme, ecc. Noi saremmo tranquilli, la benzina a costi umani, e tutti felici e contenti.
> 
> Senza Zelensky, la situazione sarebbe la stessa, con un altra persona al posto del Presidente Ucraino, dal momento che le ostilità nel 2014 sono iniziate con Poroshenko, mica con Zelensky eh


"ad oggi per l'Europa é più pericoloso di putin" 
Il primo pretende l'escalation mondiale, il secondo sa perfettamente che entrare in territorio nato sarebbe la fine del mondo. Sei abbastanza sveglio da capire da solo cosa sto cercando di dire.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Come avevo previsto, questa guerra giorno dopo giorno sta prendendo sempre più le sembianze di una pagliacciata macroscopica. L'unico problema veramente grande è che Zelensky e Putin stanno facendo un grandissimo numero di vittime innocenti e tra gli innocenti ci metto anche i poveri cristi Ucraini che sono obbligati a combattere e a morire.
> 
> Perché dovremmo intervenire noi Europei? Tanto è chiaro che non ce la stanno contando giusta. Perché la Russia non ha ancora schiacciato l'Ucraina? Mi pare di capire che è una lotta stile Davide contro Golia, no?
> 
> ...


Ovviamente sono d’accordo con tutto
Adesso purtroppo passerai per filo Putin…


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Perche l'occidente ha il fallo grosso


Ah giusto.
Noi si che siamo quelli seri no?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Marzo 2022)

Non ne usciremo fino a quando l'Ucraina si arrenderà del tutto. Di fatto stanno vincendo molte battaglie chiave, ma i russi sono li (ed anche oggi falliranno domani). Ormai Putin rimarrà lì altro che negoziati di pace.

Quello che è in atto è una vera e propria guerra di posizione. Si vince territori per poi perderli per poi rivincerli... è una questione di tempo prima che

Gli Ucraini decidono di arrendersi del tutto (potrebbe volerci molto continuano a ricevere comunque armi pagate dalle nostre tasse vabbe)

Putin perde la pazienza è manda il pacco regalo tattico a Kiev (Di fatto sono lì, vincono o perdono ma sono lì e non smollano l'osso)

Vediamo

ps. per tempo intendo che potrebbe essere giorni/settimane/mesi e anni eh..

Intanto più si va avanti più l'inflazione aumenta, ma tanto ai governarci maiali che interessa se la pasta passa da 1 euro a 4 euro?


----------



## vota DC (28 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "ad oggi per l'Europa é più pericoloso di putin"
> Il primo pretende l'escalation mondiale, il secondo sa perfettamente che entrare in territorio nato sarebbe la fine del mondo. Sei abbastanza sveglio da capire da solo cosa sto cercando di dire.


Beh se ci fosse stato il pd italiano in America sostituiva "ce lo chiede l'Europa" con "ce lo chiede Zelensky" e addio mondo.
Ma alla fine non è così.....gli unici danneggiati sono gli ucraini: cacciano la gente dagli ospedali per usarli come postazione non per cattiveria...ma per guadagnare qualche giorno rassicurati da Zelensky che la nato interverrà presto, altrimenti sarebbero atti neanche presi in considerazione dato che non sono decisivi per l'esito delle battaglie ma solo per la durata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

*Il portavoce di Abramovich conferma il malessere avuto durante i negoziati.*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo pure troppo per loro. Il passo è breve poi..



Dargli una mano è stato giusto ma ora basta. 
L’Europa deve pensare al suo interesse generale e, se necessario, deve avere il coraggio di smarcarsi dalle politiche USA.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Marzo 2022)

*il capo dei servizi segreti ucraini, Kyrolo Budanov, a Reuters:" Putin punta a creare una nord e sud Corea in Ucraina. (In questo caso diviso in Ovest ed Est Ucraina ndr.)*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il portavoce di Abramovich conferma il malessere avuto durante i negoziati.*



Sul Corriere della Sera di parla di sintomi da avvelenamento.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *il capo dei servizi segreti ucraini, Kyrolo Budanov, a Reuters:" Putin punta a creare una nord e sud Corea in Ucraina. (In questo caso diviso in Ovest ed Est Ucraina ndr.)*



Ormai fanno più dichiarazioni dei calciatori del Milan.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dargli una mano è stato giusto ma ora basta.
> L’Europa deve pensare al suo interesse generale e, se necessario, deve avere il coraggio di smarcarsi dalle politiche USA.


Parole sante. Invece stiamo andando sempre poi a fondo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente sono d’accordo con tutto
> Adesso purtroppo passerai per filo Putin…



Io di filo Putin su questo forum non ne vedo nemmeno uno.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *il capo dei servizi segreti ucraini, Kyrolo Budanov, a Reuters:" Putin punta a creare una nord e sud Corea in Ucraina. (In questo caso diviso in Ovest ed Est Ucraina ndr.)*


Beh ci starebbe. Tutti felici e contenti


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io di filo Putin su questo forum non ne vedo nemmeno uno.


Filo Putin è in automatico chi critica il re del pantheon zelensky


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Filo Putin è in automatico chi critica il re del pantheon zelensky



Io critico tutti perché tutti hanno delle responsabilità per questa situazione.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io critico tutti perché tutti hanno delle responsabilità per questa situazione.


Assolutamente. Infatti è così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

*Avvelenamento smentito da intelligence USA e delegazione ucraina.*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Avvelenamento smentito da intelligence USA e delegazione ucraina.*



In effetti è improbabile che la Russia fallisca una cosa del genere e lasci vivi i bersagli.


----------



## Raryof (28 Marzo 2022)

Il vero riassunto della vicenda è questo: _"se un re va in guerra contro un altro re, che cosa fa prima di tutto? Si mette a calcolare se con diecimila soldati può affrontare il nemico che avanza con ventimila. Se vede che non è possibile, allora manda dei messaggeri incontro al nemico; e mentre il nemico si trova ancora lontano gli fa chiedere quali sono le condizioni per la pace."_


Il re con 10 mila soldati ha chiesto la pace subito?
Altri re hanno aiutato il re con 10 mila soldati a morire più lentamente vendendogli armi ma non soldati?
Il re con 10 mila soldati poteva evitare di far morire i suoi 10 mila soldati?
Tutto il resto è semplicemente una conseguenza di questo, il re con 10 mila soldati vincerà la guerra del finto coraggio ma poi alla fine della stessa perderà tutto, tutti i soldati e anche il coraggio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il vero riassunto della vicenda è questo: _"se un re va in guerra contro un altro re, che cosa fa prima di tutto? Si mette a calcolare se con diecimila soldati può affrontare il nemico che avanza con ventimila. Se vede che non è possibile, allora manda dei messaggeri incontro al nemico; e mentre il nemico si trova ancora lontano gli fa chiedere quali sono le condizioni per la pace."_
> 
> 
> Il re con 10 mila soldati ha chiesto la pace subito?
> ...


Senza offesa ma è un ragionamento semplicistico di livelli elementari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

LA RUSSIA NON RICHIEDEREBBE PIÙ LA DENAZIFICAZIONE TRA I PUNTI PER LE TRATTATIVE DI PACE


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RUSSIA NON RICHIEDEREBBE PIÙ LA DENAZIFICAZIONE TRA I PUNTI PER LE TRATTATIVE DI PACE


L'obiettivo principale del coniglio, cioè far cadere l'attuale governo ed installarne uno filo russo è fallito se questa notizia è vera.


----------



## Albijol (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo principale del coniglio, cioè far cadere l'attuale governo ed installarne uno filo russo è fallito se questa notizia è vera.


Stesso mio pensiero, cmq per adesso è un solo un rumor Mi sembra quasi troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come no?
> 
> "Godo se perdono mezza ucraina"
> "Speriamo che Zelensky muoia"
> ...



Tali commenti mi sembrano contro Zelensky che per la sua arroganza rischia di portarci ad un disastro mondiale. 
Questo per me non significa essere a favore di Putin. Io stesso non approvo il continuo pretendere di Zelensky ma non mi ritengo un estimatore di Putin. Quelli siedono ancora in parlamento.


----------



## Raryof (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma è un ragionamento semplicistico di livelli elementari.


Quando comincia a piacere il giochino della guerra ciò che l'ha innescata diventa un ragionamento semplicistico ed elementare, sono d'accordo.
Non fissatevi troppo, prima o poi finirà anche quest'altra narrativa e rimarranno solo le tristi e utilissime sanzioni.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Marzo 2022)

C’è un bellissimo thread su Twitter di Sergej Sumenny ( @sumlenny ) dove spiega che molti soldati russi che vengono dalla campagna vedono per la prima città città con strade, luci elettriche, distributori automatici e sono stupefatti in quanto gli è sempre stato raccontato che la Russia vive in ricchezza mentre in Ucraina c’è povertà. Ci sono molte foto della campagna russa.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Avvelenamento smentito da intelligence USA e delegazione ucraina.*


Allora non è stato Putin il cattivo?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riporto che Biden ha dichiarato che non intende ritrattare le sue parole su Putin.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riporto che Biden ha dichiarato che non intende ritrattare le sue parole su Putin.


A Biden dovrebbero mettere la badante


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A Biden dovrebbero mettere la badante



Se non è in grado di gestire una situazione simile devono invitarlo a farsi da parte.

Il Mondo non può permettersi un leader incapace.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se non è in grado di gestire una situazione simile devono invitarlo a farsi da parte.
> 
> Il Mondo non può permettersi un leader incapace.


La Harris è peggio di lui e dietro chi muove i fili è Obama.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Harris è peggio di lui e dietro chi muove i fili è Obama.



Allora l’Europa prenda le distanze dagli USA. La guerra è nel nostro continente non sul loro suolo.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RUSSIA NON RICHIEDEREBBE PIÙ LA DENAZIFICAZIONE TRA I PUNTI PER LE TRATTATIVE DI PACE


ha intensificato gli attacchi ma l'Ucraina non si è piegata..ha fatto leva sul gas ma l'Europa non si è piegata..ha minacciato il nucleare ma la NATO non si è piegata...capisco la frustrazione dello zio vladi..e soprattutto capisco che le armi stanno finendo...

comunque questa storia insegna che bisogna decomunistizzare oltre che denazificare..


----------



## ignaxio (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Harris è peggio di lui e dietro chi muove i fili è Obama.


..e il segretario di stato, l’FBI, la CIA e l’addetto ai gabinetti della casa bianca. ( cit. )


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ..e il segretario di stato, l’FBI, la CIA e l’addetto ai gabinetti della casa bianca. ( cit. )



Tutta gente per bene interessata solo alle sorti dei poveri ucraini.


----------



## danjr (28 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A Biden dovrebbero mettere la badante


Certo che le due massime potenze militari sono governare da un demente e un coniglio delirante


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo di non bere da quelle bottigliette della foto
> 
> Comunque queste notizie sono molto da prendere con le pinze... se volevano farlo fuori non facevano un lavoro a metà...


Le bottigliette erano sentenza di morte certa 

Comunque è capitato spesso che alcuni si salvino dell'avvelenamento, dopo un sorso già inizi a stare male quindi non puoi bere quanto servirebbe per morire...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certo che le due massime potenze militari sono governare da un demente e un coniglio delirante



Sarebbe ora che l' Europa inizi ad affrancarsi da tutti e due.


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sicuramente stiamo vedendo che l'approccio occidentale di mischiare business e politica non sia condiviso altrove.
> in Russia stanno separando le due questioni, così come la Cina e tanti altri paesi al mondo.
> sono in guerra ma hanno rapporti commerciali, noi non riusciamo a far coesistere le cose forse per aspetti morali...
> 
> ...


Guarda che i russi hanno quadruplicato il prezzo del gas agli ucraini dopo la rivoluzione arancione, così da allora questi hanno minacciato di bloccare il gasdotto verso l'Europa e questa è un'altra delle ragioni della guerra d'invasione Russa.

Sbocco sul Mar Nero
Regione più ricca di risorse del paese 
Controllo totale del gasdotto fino alle frontiere UE

Poi si può anche credere alle favole tipo tuteliamo i russofoni o esportiamo la democrazia in Iraq


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

Secondo il FT - ripreso dal Corriere della Sera - la Russia chiederà all’Ucraina di restare militarmente non allineata in cambio della sua adesione all’Unione Europea e delle garanzie di sicurezza.


----------

